# FDA Backtracks On Claim Vaping Puts Users At Higher Risk Of COVID-19



## Hooked (19/4/20)

https://www.ibtimes.com/fda-backtracks-claim-vaping-puts-users-higher-risk-covid-19-2960017
16 April 2020

"The U.S. Food and Drug Administration has modified its stance on COVID-19 and vaping, saying it was not known whether e-cigarette use can increase the risk of infection. The regulator said last month vapers and smokers with underlying health conditions might be at a higher risk of coronavirus. It made the claim without data to support it.

“E-cigarette use can expose the lungs to toxic chemicals, but whether those exposures increase the risk of COVID-19 is not known,” the agency said Wednesday in an emailed response to a question from Bloomberg News.... "

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## stevie g (19/4/20)

The FDA has been caught in repeated lies and false proclamations then they back pedal if called out.

That's the game of give and take.

Seems we're willing to give away much to the overlords.


----------



## stevie g (19/4/20)

Juice makers must know their days are numbered.

Tobacco can wipeout the industry anytime they like. For now they want us to grow it to a worthwhile size and they'll buy it all up.

No more family businesses.


----------

